# Finding the perfect puppy



## doubletango19 (Sep 15, 2015)

We are a young couple, really just starting this GSD journey.
Right now we have a male Labrador that my fiance is training as a Narcotics K9, and a female rescue GSD.
After talking with other breeder/trainers we've come to the conclusion that the best way to find our perfect puppy is to look for a dam/sire that has the properties we are looking for and inquire as to future breedings.
But our question is how do we go about finding said dog?
Looking for preferably European working lines/American working lines. A male pup who we can IPO title, and who is a overall high drive, solid, athletic dog. And whose parents are preferably titled, and have all health clearances. Price and distance are a non issue.

Thanks for any advice! We are willing to put everything into finding the best puppy for us!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hello you two and Welcome!:greet:

There are many threads and knowledgeable people on this site that will give you great information!

Here is another site you may find helpful: German Shepherd Guide - Home

Good luck!
Moms


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

start by finding local clubs in your area that train in the events/sports you are interested in. Meet people and dogs. Talk to the owners of dogs that catch your eye. Look up those breeders and those who breed similar dogs.

You'll quickly find common names in the pedigrees of dogs that you like.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

there are no "American working lines" that are compatible with your needs....you want a European Working line - if born in America - 

Find a breeder who has put dogs in the disciplines you are interested in, that has BRED the dogs, and even better, who have bred more than one generation, not just imported bred females and who have an understanding of pedigrees of what they are breeding and have trained and titled dogs.

Many many breeders will say they have what you want and produce it - but look at what they have produced - numbers of pups, numbers who have competed in any disciplines sucessfully and then produced dogs who are sucessful....

Lee


----------



## Jackal (Sep 13, 2015)

Look at who won the titles at this and previous year dog sports. Called IPO/Schutzhund and of course obedience and agility titles in Australia, unsure what its called in your country. Then go seeking the breeder of that winner. 

Most _top end_ dogs, will only be placed in competition or working homes by breeders/handlers in Australia. And its rare to have a litter not sold before birth in these cases. So unless you have built your reputation at competitions, or know a breeder personally, they wont be handing a pup to you. As they want the dog to be titled, as that increases the desire for their bred dogs and of course, the fee charged. 

I am sorry to say, i have owned my last GSD, in my current one, due to serious health issues in the lines in Australia. So the full health of the line is another issue that requires consideration. 
A nightmare of a search, where you find a well titled dog, with the cancer genes, or perfect healthy line, working for generations, but looks like a squatting frog when stacking! so then gave up, and ordered a malinois in January instead. 

Good luck. Id like to think in other countries, the GSD has fared better within the milarky that is - conformation shows.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Agree with Lee. Find breeders who are consistently producing dogs (not just saying they are) that are out there working and competing (whether in IPO or in the real world). Breeders that are working and titling their own dogs and have worked a few generations would be an added bonus. They will know their lines the best and hopefully be able to chose the right puppy for you.


----------

